# Logo - Tipps und Ideen bitte



## ADIT (15. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin,
von mir Kumpel hatte eine bitte an mich und zwar das ich sein Logo überarbeite. Ihm gefällt zwar der Aufbau aber noch nicht das Endbild.
Meine Frage wäre eigentlich bloß was ihr ändern würdet

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6664/ateamkk9.jpg


Ich würde eventl. die dünnen Linien dicker machen und das hellgraue Geschnirkel entfernen!?

Über ein paar Anregungen würd ich mich sehr freuen

MfG


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

Gib doch n paar mehr Infos:

Druck ? Voraussichtliche Größe ?
Bildschirm ? Video ?

mfg chmee


----------



## smileyml (15. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Zusammenspiel der vermummten Person mit dem floralen "Geschnirkel" seltsam. Vielleicht sollte letzteres etwas aggresiver wirken?!

Grüße Marco

PS: Ich habe es mal in die Creative Lounge verschoben


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

Mein erster Gedanke war, ob vom Körper nicht weniger dargestellt werden könnte, so dass zB nur der Kopf (mit Ansatz Schultern) zu sehen ist. Da Du auch schon den Ansatz von Spielkarte hast, wäre es vielleicht interessant, daraus wirklich eine Rotten-Playcard zu machen.

mfg chmee


----------



## ADIT (15. Februar 2009)

danke fürs verschieben

Was ist eine Rotten-Playcard?


und is Originalgröße, muss bloß für Myspace herreichen


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

Frei aus dem Englischen übersetzt : vergammelte Spielkarte.. 

Im Grunde genommen schon so, wie alles gestyled ist, nur in den Rahmen der Spielkarte und dem Aufbau einer Spielkarte folgend.

mfg chmee


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Februar 2009)

Im Grunde genommen als Header für eine MySpace-Seite gut, nur stören mich diverse Kleinigkeiten:


Font in der Schleife könnte auch den Grunge-Look vertragen
Die Mütze müsste mal überarbeitet werden, ebenso der Übergang Jacke zu T-Shirt
Du hast versucht, die Symmetrie aufzubrechen - bitte ausgiebiger
Ein Farbtupfer könnte ggf. noch für etwas Stimmung sorgen
Das künstlich erzeugte kursive "a" unterhalb des Alpha Teams müsste auch noch etwas mehr Liebe zum Detail erfahren

Im Grunde ein solides Werk, bei dem mich das Endergebnis interessieren würde, wenn du es fertig stellst...


----------

